# Any advice on how to make a fragrance spray?



## Rachael_Joe

I was thinking of making a spray for my car, I have a vague idea of how to make one, I've made a few practice ones but the oil keeps separating from the water, this doesn't effect the fragrance but its rather annoying!!!Is there anything I can use to stop this happening?!!


----------



## Rían P

Hey there,
Looked this up myself a while ago, an IIRC, you add a spirit like vodka to mix the oil and water. 
All the best, Rían


----------



## Alfieharley1

Nice idea. Im sure Jay from obsession wax may be able to help you. Give him a message or hopefully he will spot the thread


----------



## saltwater

Use perfumers alcohol, not vodka

As for the oils seperating, read up a bit on oil in water emulsions (o/w). An emulsifier such as tween 80 would provide a good starting point


----------



## saltwater

Use perfumers alcohol, not vodka

As for the oils seperating, read up a bit on oil in water emulsions (o/w). An emulsifier such as tween 80 would provide a good starting point


----------



## stangalang

Just mix up fabric conditioner and water in a spray bottle and spray on your carpets. Its gotta be safer than homemade atomised inhalation stuff?


----------



## ncd

Just mix some Zoflora and some water in a spray bottle. Easy


----------



## saltwater

Fabric conditioners do work but are they available in black ice, watermelon or black cherry


----------



## titanx

you could try Comfort Creations http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=283023459 quite a few different scents available


----------



## cipriani

For a 500ml spray use this for a "basic" stable (will not separate) air freshener: fragrance oil 6-10ml, polysorbate 20 6-10ml (1:1 ratio with oil) 1-2 drops of dye if required, boil and cool water and fill up the bottle to the half way mark, shake for 1 minute, fill up remainder. Job done


----------



## chongo

Your hair is the same colour of my Volvo...


----------



## ffrs1444

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/F-JAS-Fragr...81871312688&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460You need these from eBay


----------

